# HAO - Haoma Mining



## prawn_86 (3 January 2008)

Big spike today, i have never even heard of this company.

Does anyone out there know any reasons for this, or more importantly, does anyone hold?


----------



## UPKA (3 January 2008)

Looks like something coming out of their Gold Project, definitely someone knows something inside. Don't know how ASIC is gonna react to this...


----------



## bluemuppet (3 January 2008)

Melbourne based ASX listed Gold and Base Metals explorer in Western Australia.

http://www.haoma.com.au/

Big movement today, (254%)

Not holding.

Cant really seem to find any announcements except for some testwork from a couple of months ago.

Found this PDF on the asx site though. Im new to shares, and I dont know what it means:
"The securities of Haoma Mining NL will be suspended from quotation immediately, pending the Company's response to an ASX price query."


----------



## the barry (3 January 2008)

Mining companie that have a tenement in the pilbara. The spike is aparently due to some rock samples that showed iron ore. main focus is gold but Iron is so hot right now so why not get involved.


----------



## gavank (3 January 2008)

Does anyone have access to their *assay reports* so that I can view them.... I might be able to shed some more light on the matter - mining engineer


----------



## Fed23 (3 January 2008)

For the last two trading sessions HAO has been one of the biggest movers with over 25%!

I was looking at the company and thinking of putting a small amount into it.

It's currently suspended from trading.. that a good or bad sign?


----------



## Agentm (3 January 2008)

two directors are worth 47 mill now, they wont be complaining..

i was looking at the HC posts, who were the original ones spruiking it a few days ago, interesting read..

you have to be confident to value a .4 stock suddenly as a .37 stock and buy in.. will it all end in tears? i think i know the answer to that..


----------



## Miner (3 January 2008)

gavank said:


> does anyone have access to their *assay reports *so that I can view them.... I might be able to shed some more light on the matter - mining engineer




Assay report was published in ASX site on 28 Dec. Of course it escaped attention of many as I also see (too late) and the manganese is +40% . It ahs the potential like Consol Min and the bonus is the Fe content, low loss of ignition. Real double barrel bonus. But yesterday's 3 cents is today's 40 cents.

I do not have the nerve to go for it now even if the assay result is really good.

Regards


----------



## Fed23 (3 January 2008)

From 40cents down to 22cents. 

What will it open at tomorrow anyone want to guess?

Once trading resume it took a massive dip, im sure it will open in the green.


----------



## zengin (22 February 2008)

Well from 22c to 19 c today, sadly I hold a small parcel and loosing as days go by. Also noticed there are less buyers today then it has been lately is this going down back to 3 cents?
Has anyone got any ideas?


----------



## zengin (26 March 2008)

Well from my last post it has gone down from19 cents to 14 cents today so far and for long time there has been almost no news what so ever from these guys, I try to call them and someone supposed to call me back but so far nothing.
Has anyone else heard or know anything ,this stock is costing me few bucks hope something happens soon


----------



## zengin (18 April 2008)

Does anyone know why this stock keeps getting hammered, even there is a good announcement.

Only few months back they had a massive volume and buyers were everywhere now no one wants to know them


----------



## LeeTV (30 June 2008)

Up 100% in 30 minutes this morning probably due to announcement of the stake by BHP of 10 million shares, low volume so far...


----------



## exgeo (2 May 2011)

1Mt tailings at 145-185g/t Au and 200g/t Ag sounds like about 4.8 MOz gold and 6.25MOz silver.

Can that be right for a company valued at AUD$18m? Admittedly they have no cash (but a commitment from a company associated with one of the directors to continue to provide cash "as necessary, until further notice", in the form of an interest-bearing loan. Outstanding loan balance, AUD$34m).


----------



## Out Too Soon (15 October 2012)

THE HORSE HAS BOLTED    (No of cause I wasn't on it )


----------



## System (6 February 2018)

Haoma Mining NL (HAO) has been removed from the official list of ASX Limited effective from 5:00pm AEDT on Friday 2 February 2018 in accordance with listing rule 17.12.

Attached is the ASX's reasons for HAO's removal from the official list.


----------



## Country Lad (6 February 2018)

System said:


> Haoma Mining NL (HAO) has been removed from the official list of ASX Limited effective from 5:00pm AEDT on Friday 2 February 2018 in accordance with listing rule 17.12.
> 
> Attached is the ASX's reasons for HAO's removal from the official list.



I can see a class action coming up.  Unbelievable that they thought that they don't have to conform to the listing rules and make what the ASX believe to be incorrect and misleading statements.


----------

